# Playliste auf einem Server abrufen



## dernuke (30. Oktober 2004)

Hi habe folgendes Problem:
ich habe mir eine Playliste mit winamp erstellt
angepasst mit den richtigen pfaden etc..
diese *.pls steht nun zb. in
http://www.meinserver/Audio
dort befinden sich auch 3 test mp3

Wie bringe ich es nun fertig das diese *.pls beim anklicken auf den link
heruntergeladen wird, und nicht nur angezeigt wird.

also wenn ich nun klicke geht mir die ree.pls als Seite auf
und wird nicht zum Download bzw. abspielen auf Standardplayern angeboten

in einer index.htm  < a href="ree.pls" >

der nuke


----------



## derKilian (30. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab sowas schon mal mit JavaScript gesehen. Aber frag mich jetzt nicht, wie das geht. Frage doch einfach mal im entsprechenden Forum nach, da kann man dir sicherlich besser helfen.

Der Kilian.

P.S.: Obs angezeigt wird oder nicht , hängt aber bestimmt auch noch vom Browser ab...


----------

